# Banten's half Month Movie Marathon



## Ban (Dec 17, 2015)

My holidays have arrived and with a cup of coffee in one hand, the mouse in the other and netflix opened up in a tab, i intend to watch at least one movie everyday. I don't know if i can keep it up, but i fully intend to!

Feel free to join me and post about whatever movie you've watched today.


----------



## Ban (Dec 17, 2015)

17-12-2015 Full metal jacket.

Review? I am sad to say that i haven't watched this movie before because it's an awesome movie! This movie's plot is not clear cut and simple with barely a structure or motive besides the overall vietnam war, yet it managed to pull me in with great visuals, superb acting and magnificent showcase of different peoples and characters with their reactions to life in vietnam.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Dec 17, 2015)

I saw Ridiculous 6 last night on Netflix. It looked a little iffy, but I gave it a try and it actually wasn't half bad! First movie I've seen Adam Sandler in a while that I found funny.


----------



## Ban (Dec 17, 2015)

18-12-2015 

300. What a lovely movie. The story is simple, the dedication to historical accuracy minimal, the death count improbable and the fighting ridiculous. Yet it all works. This movie turns what would be downsides in other movies into its main strengths, because it fully embraces what it is. Aside from this the acting is solid, the choreography stunning and the visuals very impressive.  Furthermore this movie instilled the same powerful feeling in me that gladiator did.


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah, my husband and I both love 300. For me it the perfect balance of magic and adapted history. I love the magic of the oracles and the old ones, but I also love how magic isn't going to save them all ( I'm not a high fantasy fan). Lena Heady is absolutely stunning in my opinion. It is visually beautiful and true to its original form.


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 18, 2015)

Can I make a movie suggestion? Have you seen pans lybrinth? That is one of my all time favorites. You might enjoy it if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Ban (Dec 18, 2015)

Ah the handeyes movie! I haven't seen it yet and sadly it's not on netflix, but i will keep it in mind. The visuals are good at the very least as far as i can descern from the google images. Thanks


----------



## Ban (Dec 18, 2015)

18-12-2015 Bad Ass (2nd movie of the day)

Bad ass is a typical danny trejo movie about a vietnam veteran with an unfulfilling life after the war, who's had enough after a bunch of skinheads bother him. After some more event shappen he takes the law in his own hands and goes on a rampage. The movie has drama, but knows what it is and doesn't take itself too serious. It reminds me of falling down, only without the moral deterioration being on display as much. I like these sort of movies from time to time especially after watching a masterpiece like full metal jacket. It also has the cutest golden retriever i've seen in a long while, so that's nice.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 18, 2015)

Banten said:


> Ah the handeyes movie! I haven't seen it yet and sadly it's not on netflix, but i will keep it in mind. The visuals are good at the very least as far as i can descern from the google images. Thanks



Dunno if this'll affect your choice to watch it, but it's in Spanish with subtitles. As far as I know there is no English version. I personally had trouble keeping up with the action while trying to read what people were saying all the time.


----------



## Ban (Dec 18, 2015)

All movies i watched as a kid were english, french or german and i didn't speak any of those at the time, so subtitles are no problemo for me


----------



## Black Dragon (Dec 19, 2015)

Codey Amprim said:


> I saw Ridiculous 6 last night on Netflix. It looked a little iffy, but I gave it a try and it actually wasn't half bad! First movie I've seen Adam Sandler in a while that I found funny.



My wife and I checked out Ridiculous 6 the other day, as the trailer was so off-the-wall that it piqued our interest.  It's super popular to hate on Adam Sandler these days, but the movie was actually pretty funny.  Sure, it's a "bad movie", but intentionally so.


----------



## Ban (Dec 19, 2015)

19-12-2015 There will be blood.

I really liked this movie, but I am not used to the genre. First the positive. The acting is great which is to be expected of a movie with Daniel Day Lewis as its lead, but Paul Dano's acting is note worthy as well. The music and sound is beautifully unnerving at times, which represents the overall mood rather well. The visuals are very reminiscent of the old westerns thanks to the colour scheme and the use of lighting. The slight negative is in my opinion that the story seems a bit all over the place. I had expected the story to be about a direct conflict between two or more parties, but instead most things just sort of...happen. Overall I'd recommend it to people even slightly interested in westerns.


----------



## Ban (Dec 20, 2015)

20-12-2015 Dredd

Dredd is a dystopian batman movie on steroids, if batman lacked his hesitance to kill. Maybe Dredd is more like a Rorschach with less anger issues and a slightly more lenient moral compass. Anyway it's awesome. Dredd is judge, jury and executioner working for the only stable law enforcement organization in an east coast megacity with 800 million people, spanning from Boston to DC. This city sees about 17000 serious crimes a day of which the Judges can only respond to 6%. The premise is fun and perfect for an action movie. The slightly futuristic style and color scheme fit well. The movie's attempt to show morality from two different perspectives. Dredd's black and white view and his accomplice's increasingly grey morality is also pulled of surprisingly well. This is also the Second movie this week with Lena Headey in a leading role, which is slightly odd. She's a good actor though so I definitely do not mind.


----------



## Ban (Dec 20, 2015)

20-12-2015 Fargo (2nd movie of the day)

As a massive fan of the TV-series I am ashamed that I haven't seen the movie yet and if whomever reads this hasn't seen it either than please watch it for your own sake. The humour is top-notch as long as you value the dry, black and often bizarrely casual dialogue and events in this crime movie. The lead is an anti-Leonidas, a pathetic excuse for a man whose cowardice and selfish nature ruins the lives of himself and those around him. This is a wonderful movie and a great cautionary tale. Don't do crime, dummy. More specifically, don't do crime if you don't know a damn thing about it, dummy and even if you do you won't profit from it for long...dummy.


----------



## Ban (Dec 20, 2015)

20-12-2015 The Fox and the Hound (3rd movie of the day...nice)

And i'm back once again this time with my favourite movie from when I was very young. I saw it on Netflix and I knew I had to watch it. This movie has a similar style to Bambi, as in it is a beautiful children's movie by Disney that isn't afraid to make the young ones feel some serious emotion, or maybe I'm just a big old softy on the inside. The titular fox and hound begin as adorable little friends The story is about these two animals growing apart and their friendship ceasing to be. The movie might be old, but the story is gold. And I don't care how cheesy that sentence sounds. I am not a parent and hope not to be one for quite a while, but I think this is a story very much worth watching with young kids if you have them.


----------



## Ban (Dec 20, 2015)

21-12-2015 American Psycho

American Psycho is about the manoeuvring of a psychopath through the world of the extremely shallow and selfish, also known as high class business.  The lead is abusive, uncaring, and narcissistic, but frighteningly charming.. initially.. His internal dialogue shows very well what an alien mind he has.  Patrick Bates (the lead) is a man motivated only by petty feelings of greed, anger and selfishness. In my opinion he perfectly represents all that is wrong with corporate life in our time. The film is eerie not scary, which I like. Thanks to humour as black as in Fargo, the movie became so much better. Oh and I almost forgot the visuals. The use of red and white is great. White is used to show the meticulous and precise nature of Bates and his worldview, while red shows the occasional bursts of anger breaking the thin mask of humanity that Bates wears. All in all if you don't mind some sex and violence in a story in order to make a great character analysis about a psychopath losing his mind more and more, then this movie is a must watch.


----------



## Ban (Dec 21, 2015)

21-12-2015 It's a Wonderful Life

Considering it is almost Christmas I had to watch a Christmas movie and if I'm going to watch a Christmas movie, I'll watch an old one.  This is a happy, warm movie from a time past. I suppose every American has been bombarded with this movie since their first December, but to me this is a new thing. Any other time of the year I would have rolled my cynical eyes at this movie's message. Today I'll make a pass, though I did skip some parts. I also have to admit, the lead is supposed to be this very likeable man, but to me he often comes over as too erratic to truly like him. One moment he is as an impulsive, selfish, materialistic guy. The other he is the personification of piety itself. This is an important part of the story, but I felt the makers were too heavy-handed with it. Different time, different place I suppose.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 21, 2015)

You skipped parts on It's a Wonderful Life?
How dare you!!!!
It is a film that is all but 70 years old and film making has moved on technically but Frank Capra can make stones bleed with his directing.


----------



## Ban (Dec 22, 2015)

Woohoo someone reads the thread! 

I can assure you Joe, i only skipped very minor parts. Usually I hate every movie with a message this sweet.  The fact that i actually liked this a lot says much about the quality of "it's a wonderful life". Definitely at the top of my (rather short) feel good movie list.


----------



## Ban (Dec 22, 2015)

22-12-2015 Juno

If I have to be honest here I must say that I have already seen this movie. It was 5 in the morning with no sleep last time however, so I wanted to go back and see if I still liked it with some proper rest. This is a story about a young woman, who accidentally becomes pregnant. This story could have easily failed in so many ways, if it didn't have great acting from both Ellen Page and Michael Cera. Luckily Juno does have good acting, witty writing and pleasant music. It was difficult to not smile along with this movie. I love this movie. It's a comedy that actually managed to keep me grinning for the majority of it and still manages to address a serious issue. Bravo!

(Also. American high school seems so fun with its popularity hierarchy. Does that really exist? You know with Jocks and Nerds and all that.)


----------



## Ban (Dec 30, 2015)

So yeah... this kind of failed 

For about a week I lost interest in watching movies (damn you steam sales!). Only today have I seen my first movie since the 22nd, it was the first LotR. Do i really need to give a review on Lord of the Rings on a fantasy writing forum? I think  I'll watch the rest of the series in the coming days, but this will probably be the last time I write about any movies in this half month marathon (more quarter month i suppose)


----------

